# 2014 Spanish Slingshot Championship



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello slingshot enthusiasts,

I want to show you (6 months later) pictures, videos and write my own chronicles about the spanish championship that took place from 30th May to 1st June of this year.

As I do it every year, I try to do a full coverage of the championship. I couldn't take any videos so I've been waiting for a half year to get a DVD from a friend.










Sadly, this year has not been as successful as 2013 was. We were unclassified in Teams modality in the second round (my father, my gf and I). I didn't classify either in the final round of friday's free practice.

Nevertheless, I am pretty happy because I can proudly say I continue in the TOP 3 classification 2 years in a row. :wootRunner-up 2013 and 3rd classified 2014).










We all agree slingshots are about friendship and camaraderie , that's right. But, I also love the competitive atmosphere you can breathe in these championships (99 shooters signed up this year) that's why I am still happy with my result, level was extremely high.

I am very happy too because finally my father was able to get in the TOP20 classification (18th), something he didn't achieve since 2006. anic:

I am very proud of my girlfriend, in her second participation, took fourth place in woman category without training. It shows her potential for next year if she trains longer.

Prizes and trophies weren't important at all. Meeting new friends, spotting new awesome slingshots (see below), good food and good drinks during three days, what else could I ask for?



















Finally, I want to say thanks again in public to my girlfriend. To calm down in this competitive atmosphere, keep your hand steady 3 days and have nerves of steel is not easy at all. The credit of "my-almost victory" is also hers.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is me.





































Essential beer supply during the weekend h34r:

My father and me on Saturday Teams event










Top 5 2014. From left to right, Esteban Escribano (1st), Mateo Martinez, me, Jesus Iturregi and Demetrio Escribano (Esteban's father).










This is the shooter's paper that we must carry during the full participation in order to register all our rounds.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have taken the time to caption the videos to help people understand and follow up better how a spanish competition works.

This is the video of the final round.






And this last video is the tie-break round I had to do against Jesus Iturregi and Demetrio for the third place which I finally won.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Different clubs























































For those who want to see the rest of the pics, you can click on this LINK.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!!!! That series of tie breakers was BRUTAL! You must have ice water in your veins to be able to shoot under those conditions. A very hearty congratulations for your performance. I really envy you having that sort of community to shoot with. Thanks so much for this.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Charles said:


> WOW!!!! *That series of tie breakers was BRUTAL*! You must have ice water in your veins to be able to shoot under those conditions. A very hearty congratulations for your performance. I really envy you having that sort of community to shoot with. Thanks so much for this.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


It was actually one of the hardest moments for me to stay calm during the series of tie breakers. To shoot under that pressure was really hard.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Someone that did not know what was going on would not realize was a Nail Biter that sudden death was. Congratulations.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Someone that did not know what was going on would not realize was a Nail Biter that sudden death was. Congratulations.


Absolutely!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice going Gaspar! Congratulations! to you and your girlfriend for doing so well at the Competition.

Looks a wonderful atmosphere [Pics Link also] to enjoy the event! Close Competition sorts out the really good shooters! and shows the level of talent in the event of that size! and of you! and your girlfriend!

Thank You!! for the pictures of the Spanish Style Slingshots and the 'technical' side coming into use. Very interesting!!! as at this level, it no doubt "does" make a difference!

Thank You again for the extensive post and video!! Great to see!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Gabo, you guys are so into it! Jackets, clubs, patches and very cool target slingshots too! I salute you! Great job by all and a model for all slingshot competitions to follow!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing, Gabo. Enjoyed viewing the pictures and video (to be continued).


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Way cool!

Thanks!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Amazing! Sudden death, sudden death, WIN!


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

nice one - can you tell more about the targets being used?

I really would like to have sth similar for the next meeting around here.

Material, Source ... Method of Fixation on the target wall ...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I can only wish I had so many friends shooting together in a magnificent tournament but, somehow, you put me close to the atmosphere with your pics and videos, thank you very much!

jazz


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

jazz said:


> I can only wish I had so many friends shooting together in a magnificent tournament but, somehow, you put me close to the atmosphere with your pics and videos, thank you very much!
> 
> jazz


Thank you for the kind words my friend.



hainfelder said:


> nice one - can you tell more about the targets being used?
> 
> I really would like to have sth similar for the next meeting around here.
> 
> Material, Source ... Method of Fixation on the target wall ...


The targets used in the competitions are the same targets also used in skeet.

There are three different sizes 11, 9 and 6cm diametre. Nevertheless, because of the cost of these targets, they are only used in some major competitions. In other competitions the targets are the same diametre but made of steel or rubber. That way it is saved up a lot of money.

The target "wall" is cardboard, so it helps the shots to go through but avoid to bounce back and may break a target bouncing back, which is forbidden and does not count as a hit.

1) This is me showing how the skeet targets are secured on the setup on the national championship.






2) This is another way you can secure the targets. By using hinges.











3) Another example of a setup with steel targets without hinges and secured by a magnet.






4) And this is a noise and impact comparison I did between steel and rubber targets.






I hope these vids are helpful enough for you. If you need further information, just drop me a PM and I will be happy to help you.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

One day I want to see this live 
Thank's for the update 
Cheers


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

leon13 said:


> One day I want to see this live
> Thank's for the update
> Cheers


Next spanish championship will take place in Barakaldo, Northern Spain, from 17th to 19th July. You have enough time to set up a trip here


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was finally able to sit down and watch this. What an amazing tournament!! You are all very, very talented shooters!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent, Gaspar, thank you!

You not only have a wonderful slingshot community but the fact that you also share it with your father and girlfriend makes it just priceless.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

M.J said:


> I was finally able to sit down and watch this. What an amazing tournament!! You are all very, very talented shooters!


Indeed. In fact the first time I watched myself in these videos I cooked some popcorn before lol



Nobodo said:


> Excellent, Gaspar, thank you!
> 
> You not only have a wonderful slingshot community but the fact that you also share it with your father and girlfriend makes it just priceless.


What makes it even more priceless is that I met my girlfriend in a tournament 5 years ago. She was into slingshots long time before we met each other.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

thanks for the nice vids of the targets ...

skeet targets! seem to be around €0,10 a shot ... :hmm: so really something for the big days of tournament

I think i will go for magnetic HDPE discs ... or something similar.

and well ... Barakaldo is right behind the Pyrenées!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Really cool of you to share! Great pics, crazy slingshots! Really well done to all three of you. Congratulations.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

hainfelder said:


> I think i will go for magnetic HDPE discs ... or something similar.
> 
> and well ... Barakaldo is right behind the Pyrenées!


Don't use hdpe discs. Hdpe is too solid, rigid and tough to be used as a target. I'm sure you will get a lot of bounce back shots.

If you are willing to come to Barakaldo, let me know.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

Oh, that ride from me in 14 hrs., Or 1500 km good distance.
A road that you're not even travels so, but it would irritate already .....
Let's see, maybe you will find a group so that you can join
greeting


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi gaboxolo,

this is me again..

I forgot to ask you about that pouch design on pictures, I think they are 21, 22 and 23rd when counting from the top of your thread where there is that yellow pouch and the design that holds the steel ball. I have made something similar (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20903-pinch-pouch/?hl=%2Bjazz+%2Bpouch) and I am interested what is the way in which you have put it together, is that something that you would be willing to share? I ask this because I find it very useful considering the fact that my fingers are not so strong any more to hold the ammo tightly during the stretch.

thanks,

jazz


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

First of all, I want to say that it is not made by me. 
I just wanted to show it because it was so rare to me to see a competitor using that kind of pouch by the same reason of you.

He is Luis Julian, a very competitive shooter in Spain. I filmed him a year ago, you can see him in my channel






I will try to get in touch with him and ask your questions.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

jazz said:


> Hi gaboxolo,
> 
> this is me again..
> 
> ...


Hi Jazz,

I used a similar pouch during last summers MWST. It was one I made after talking with Gaspar. I looked for all the pictures that I had of similar ones, but could not find them. Here are a couple of the one I use...















All I did was take a strip of pouch leather that was longer than I would normally use and sew it together about 3/4" from the fold. I also used a punch to make holes to help center the ammo. I used waxed thread and it has lasted a longtime....several sets of bands.

With very light bands, this setup works very well. I'm not sure if I have the pinch strength for anything more than target bands. I have considered doing something similar to what you have done (making a bump in the very end) but have not followed through. I like the way leather releases without it on the light bands.

If you have any other questions, please pm me and I will help if I can.

Todd


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

I am also always looking to use slingshots better or more easily.
That's why I built the times Pouch releases. However, without a knot at the latex so that the ball can not get stuck. (For light balls and light excerpt)
-
Unfortunately, I am currently heavily Takes cold (very bad men flu) so that I can make testify whether the methods are really more accurate? Not good!
-
What is your experience of this?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Suddenly so many good ideas! Thank you very much!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> 
> I am also always looking to use slingshots better or more easily.
> That's why I built the times Pouch releases. However, without a knot at the latex so that the ball can not get stuck. (For light balls and light excerpt)
> ...


Hi unkraut,

I have never tried to glue a pouch to the bands, but the idea scares me. Using glue with latex just seems like the latex will harden and crack in a short amount of time. Please let us know how it works.

However, your pouches look interesting. The cut outs at the grip will help to keep them light, and that is what you want with very light bands.

I do like the looks of that blade knife...very well done. And your dogs are beautiful.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

" I have never tried to glue a pouch to the bands, but the idea scares me. Using glue with latex just seems like the latex will harden and crack in a short amount of time. Please let us know how it works "

Todd[/quote]

Hi Tod I tested these "glued method pouches" and they work real good I was a little bit scared first but they last the compleat tournament in Witten if I remember correct and it was really fast to see how Unkraut put them on there was that little trick to stretch them when u glued them together 
But last but not least I always check if the bands starting to crack before I shoot and I double check't when I try'd those new ones ;-) 
I can't remember the brand of that glue but Unkraut can tell you ( I lost the dam link/info he send me )
Cheers


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

with the stick of latex bands (Thera band) on the leather, I have now for about a year from experience, and it's quite good.
Holds almost as long as when I attach with latex mini ribbon. So how else to make it stop.
You get astonishingly, no cracks from the outside, but from within.
But beware !!! Not for Strong extracts (about 4 - 4.5 kg) not for speed record tapes.
-
But that was not here, yes, but ....
What is your experience with the leather pouches, with release, or grip, or whatever you call it?
Is it still a little better, more accurate when shooting?

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

gaboxolo said:


> First of all, I want to say that it is not made by me.
> I just wanted to show it because it was so rare to me to see a competitor using that kind of pouch by the same reason of you.
> 
> He is *Luis Julian*, a very competitive shooter in Spain. I filmed him a year ago, you can see him in my channel
> ...


Foto excepcional y vídeo de presentación del torneo español.

When I have more time, I'll return and watch some more of these vids.

I am curious about *L.** Julian's* unusual pouch configuration as well.

Muchas gracias*!*
_______
*Edit:*
I just found Gaspar's April 2014 thread post #15. And GrayWolf's 24 April thread. I'll refer them in this more recent thread in case the Luis Julian 'pouch' question pops up again.

Gaboxolo
Ontur, Spanish SS Tournament; 20Apr2014

GreyWolf
A Different Style Target Pouch & Fresh Bands; 24Apr2014


----------

